#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  looking for long term rental in koh samui

## kasienku25

Looking to rent a house with a character preferable on the hill with a view...me and my boyfriend are looking for long term rental few months maybe longer. one or two bedrooms... thank you!!
please contact me as well on kasia_dyk[at]yahoo.co.uk
Thank you 
kind regards
kasia

----------

